# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Даты и цифры

## Sanych

*17 ноября*
Международный день студентов (International Students' Day) установлен 17 ноября 1946 года на Всемирном конгрессе студентов, состоявшемся в Праге, в память чешских студентов-патриотов.

Конечно, этот праздник ассоциируется с молодостью, романтикой и весельем, а вот история его, начавшаяся в Чехословакии во время второй мировой войны связана с трагическими событиями.

28 октября 1939 года в оккупированной фашистами Чехословакии, пражские студенты и их преподаватели вышли на демонстрацию, чтобы отметить годовщину образования Чехословацкого государства (28 октября 1918 года). Подразделения оккупантов разогнали демонстрацию, при этом был застрелен студент медицинского факультета Ян Оплетал (Jan Opletal). 

Похороны Яна Оплетала 15 ноября 1939 года снова переросли в акцию протеста. Десятки демонстрантов были арестованы. 17 ноября гестаповцы и эсэсовцы рано утром окружили студенческие общежития. Более 1200 студентов были арестованы и заключены в концлагерь в Заксенхаузен. Девятерых студентов и активистов студенческого движения казнили без суда в застенках тюрьмы в пражском районе Рузине. 

По приказу Гитлера все чешские высшие учебные заведения были закрыты до конца войны.

----------


## Sanych

*17 ноября*

День географических информационных систем (День ГИС)

По инициативе ряда крупных американских компаний и организаций (Национального географического общества, USGS, Sun Microsystems, Hewlett–Packard, ESRI) было решено ежегодно отмечать День географических информационных систем — День ГИС (Geographic Information Systems Day — GIS Day). 

Праздник отмечается в среду, в течение недели ГИС, в которую повсеместно проходят различные мероприятия — выставки, семинары, дни открытых дверей. Посещая мероприятия, студенты, школьники, каждый желающий может ознакомиться с последними достижениями в области геоинформатики.

День ГИС становится все более популярным и уже пересек границы США: в настоящее время более 700 организаций из 65 стран принимают участие в мероприятиях, посвященных Дню ГИС.

----------


## Irina

*17 ноября День участкового*
Участковый всегда на посту, охраняет правопорядок

Народным комиссариатом внутренних дел РСФСР 17 ноября 1923 года была утверждена Инструкция участковому надзирателю. Этот нормативный правовой документ положил начало формированию института участковых в российской милиции.

Выдержка из указа Министерства внутренних дел РФ «Об объявлении дня участковых уполномоченных милиции» от 6 сентября 2002 года:

В настоящее время в горрайорганах внутренних дел служат более 54 тысяч участковых уполномоченных милиции. Ими раскрывается каждое второе преступление по линии милиции общественной безопасности и около четверти преступлений по линии криминальной милиции. Под их контролем находится более 4 миллиона лиц, состоящих на профилактических учетах органов внутренних дел.

В целях сохранения преемственности в работе участковых уполномоченных милиции, пропаганды и распространения положительного опыта и сложившихся традиций их деятельности, а также учитывая их существенную роль в реализации задач, выполняемых органами внутренних дел, приказываю:

1. Считать 17 ноября 1923 года датой начала формирования в органах внутренних дел участковых уполномоченных милиции.

2. Объявить 17 ноября «Днем участковых уполномоченных милиции».

3. ГУООП СОБ МВД России разработать план соответствующих организационных и практических мероприятий по празднованию Дня участковых уполномоченных милиции.

4. В установленном порядке ежегодно отмечать в «День участковых уполномоченных милиции» особо отличившихся сотрудников и работников, а также ветеранов, внесших большой личный вклад в укрепление правопорядка.

----------


## Irina

*Международный день студентов (International Students' Day) установлен 17 ноября 1946 года на Всемирном конгрессе студентов, состоявшемся в Праге, в память чешских студентов-патриотов.*

Конечно, этот праздник ассоциируется с молодостью, романтикой и весельем, а вот история его, начавшаяся в Чехословакии во время второй мировой войны, связана с трагическими событиями.

28 октября 1939 года в оккупированной фашистами Чехословакии, пражские студенты и их преподаватели вышли на демонстрацию, чтобы отметить годовщину образования Чехословацкого государства (28 октября 1918 года). Подразделения оккупантов разогнали демонстрацию, при этом был застрелен студент медицинского факультета Ян Оплетал (Jan Opletal).

----------


## Irina

*18 ноября  В мире отмечают праздник молодого вина «Божоле»*


ПАРИЖ, 18 ноября. В третий четверг ноября, ровно в полночь, на французскую землю приходит праздник «Нового божоле» — молодого вина, изготовленного в небольшом регионе к северу от Лиона.

Как сообщает «Календарь», праздник «Божоле нуво» (Beaujolais Nouveau) появился во Франции в середине 20 века и имел под собой чисто коммерческую основу. 

Вино из винограда сорта «гамэ», который традиционно выращивают в Божоле, заметно уступает по качеству продукции виноделов Бургундии и Бордо. Некоторые французские монархи даже окрестили его «отвратительным пойлом» и категорически запрещали подавать его к своему столу.

Божоле не приспособлено к долгому хранению, зато созревает быстрее, чем бордо или бургундские вина, и именно в молодом возрасте отличается довольно богатым вкусовым и ароматическим букетом.

Поразмыслив, виноделы Божоле решили обернуть недостатки своего продукта во благо и провозгласили третий четверг ноября праздником вина нового урожая.

Как обычно, старт празднованию дают виноделы из городка Божо. Держа в руках зажженные факелы из виноградной лозы, они торжественным шествием выходят на городскую площадь, где уже установлены бочки с молодым вином. Ровно в полночь выбиваются затычки, и хмельные струи «Божоле нуво» начинают очередное ежегодное странствие по Франции и всему миру.

Этот рекламно-маркетинговый ход обернулся беспрецедентным успехом, и теперь день появления в продаже «Божоле нуво» отмечается уже не только во Франции, но и во многих других странах мира.

Один из показателей ежегодного мирового ажиотажа в третий четверг ноября зафиксирован в Книге рекордов Гиннесса — в 1993 году за первый бокал Beaujolais Nouveau в одной английской пивной было заплачено $1450.

Парадоксально, но именно молодое «Божоле», в отличие от выдержанного вина, является своеобразным локомотивом экспорта французской винной продукции, отмечают «Вести». Ежегодно в другие страны в очень короткие сроки продаются порядка 15 млн бутылок, причем более половины этого количества закупают страны Азии во главе с Японией и Республикой Корея, а замыкают десятку лидеров США, Германия, Нидерланды.

В России акции по презентации и дегустации «Божоле» пройдут в 43 городах. Как отмечают эксперты, любителей этого вида в России становится все больше.

----------


## Irina

*18 ноября День рождения Деда Мороза*
А вы знали, что сегодня день рождения Деда Мороза? Теперь знаете! А родился Дед Мороз более 2000 лет назад в Великом Устюге!
Сегодня поздравлять именинника приедут: его многочисленные родственники — Санта-Клаус из Финляндии, Чисхан — якутский Дед Мороз, карельский Паккайне, зимний сказочник Микулаш из Чехии, Снегурочка из Костромы и многие другие!

----------


## Sanych

Ежегодно в третий четверг ноября в большинстве стран мира отмечается Международный день отказа от курения. Он был установлен Американским онкологическим обществом в 1977 году. 

По данным Всемирной организации здравоохранения: 

— в мире 90% смертей от рака легких, 75% — от хронического бронхита и 25% — от ишемической болезни сердца обусловлены курением; 

— каждые десять секунд на планете умирает один заядлый курильщик (к 2020 году этот уровень может повыситься до одного человека за три секунды); 

— в России курит минимум каждая десятая женщина, а среди старшеклассников и студентов - 53% юношей и 28% девушек; 

— заядлыми курильщиками сегодня можно назвать 50-60% российских мужчин (среди некоторых категорий граждан эта цифра достигает 95. 

— курение и вызываемые им заболевания ежегодно становятся причиной смерти не менее чем миллиона граждан России. 

Цель Международного дня отказа от курения — способствовать снижению распространенности табачной зависимости, вовлечение в борьбу против курения всех слоев населения и врачей всех специальностей, профилактика табакокурения и информирование общества о пагубном воздействии табака на здоровье. 

Курение считают вредной привычкой 47% из числа опрошенных горожан, зависимостью — 38%, неизлечимой болезнью — 9%, не смогли определить своего отношения к курению — 6% респондентов. 

На вопрос о последствиях употребления табака 22% респондентов затруднились дать ответ. Результатом употребления табака считают: рак легких — 35% опрошенного населения, бронхит и другие заболевания легких — 25% респондентов, 12% указали на сердечнососудистые заболевания, 6% — на туберкулез. 

По мнению 12% респондентов бросить курить — легко, 56% считают, что это трудно, 4% считают, что — невозможно, 28% не задумывались об этом. При этом 21% из числа опрошенных горожан пытались бросить курить, но в основном безуспешно. 

О существовании центров помощи в отказе от курения знают 30% респондентов, не знают 70%. 

Следует отметить, что при хорошей осведомленности о вреде табакокурения для здоровья, немногие горожане стремятся избавиться от никотиновой зависимости. Либо человек не осознает всей тяжести последствий употребления табака для своего здоровья, или считает, что болезнь его не коснется, либо привычка курить настолько сильна, что нет возможности от нее отказаться.

----------


## Sanych

Всемирный день философии (World Philosophy Day) проводится в третий четверг ноября с 2002 года по регламенту ЮНЕСКО (UNESCO General Conference).

Смысл празднования Всемирного дня философии заключается в том, чтобы найти общую платформу обсуждения происходящих сейчас глобальных социокультурных преобразований, приобщить людей к философскому наследию, приоткрыть сферу обыденного мышления для новых идей и стимулировать публичные дебаты мыслителей и гражданского общества по поводу вызовов, встающих перед социумом сегодня.

Множество мыслителей утверждали, что суть философии заключается в удивлении. И в самом деле, философия рождается из природного устремления человеческих существ интересоваться собой и миром, в котором они живут. В качестве рефлексии и любви к мудрости, философия учит нас мыслить о мысли, исследовать фундаментальные истины, выверять посылки и строить собственные выводы. 

В течение веков в различных культурах философия рождала концепции, идеи и труды по обоснованному анализу, и закладывала основу критическому, независимому и творческому мышлению.

----------


## Sanych

*Есть повод навестить* 

19 ноября 2002 года прогрессивная мировая общественность впервые отметила Всемирный день туалета (World Toilet Day) — один из самых оригинальных и, по сложившейся традиции, веселых праздников.

День 19 ноября был провозглашен Всемирным днем туалета в 2001 году в ходе проходившей в Сингапуре международной конференции, посвященной проблемам туалетов. Кстати, место проведения конференции было выбрано неслучайно: Сингапур славится безукоризненной чистотой отхожих мест. 

Более 200 делегатов из Азии, Европы и Северной Америки, представлявших 17 национальных туалетных ассоциаций, встретились, чтобы обсудить насущные проблемы и рассмотреть новые концепции развития туалетного дела. Результатом встречи стало образование Всемирной туалетной организации (World Toilet Organization), которая и явилась инициатором создания этого необычного праздника.

----------


## Sanych

*20 ноября*

Всемирный день детей

В 1954 году Генеральная Ассамблея ООН рекомендовала всем странам ввести в практику празднование Всемирного дня детей (Universal Children's Day) как дня мирового братства и взаимопонимания детей, посвященного деятельности, направленной на обеспечение благополучия детей во всем мире. 

ООН предложила правительствам праздновать этот день в любой из дней, который каждое из них признает целесообразным. 20 ноября знаменует день, в который ассамблея приняла в 1959 году декларацию прав ребенка, а в 1989 году — Конвенцию о правах ребенка. 

Ежегодно одиннадцать миллионов детей умирают, не дожив до своего пятого дня рождения, еще десятки миллионов остаются физически или умственно больными, не имея возможности для взросления, жизни и развития. 

Многие из этих смертей вызваны легко предотвращаемыми или легко излечиваемыми болезнями; другие — губительными последствиями нищеты, невежества, дискриминации и насилия. Все вместе эти причины приносят тяжелые утраты семьям, общинам, государствам и всему миру. 

Не только в раннем детстве приходится сталкиваться с силами, угрожающими жизни и благосостоянию детей. Они становятся более незащищенными, поскольку зачастую лишены прав, в том числе права на образование, на участие в общественно-политической жизни, на защиту от нанесения вреда здоровью. 

Детский фонд ООН ведет обширную работу по всем аспектам детского здоровья — от предродового периода вплоть до юности. Фонд принимает меры по обеспечению беременным женщинам доступа к надлежащему медицинскому наблюдению до и во время родов, укреплению возможности для семей справляться с детскими болезнями в домашних условиях, консультирует общины по вопросам обеспечения максимального уровня здравоохранения. 

Детский фонд прилагает особые усилия, добиваясь, чтобы дети, потерявшие родителей из-за ВИЧ/СПИДа, получали такой же уход, как и их ровесники. Он также помогает обеспечить достойную жизнь женщинам и детям, больным СПИДом.

Напомним, что Международный день защиты детей отмечается ежегодно 1 июня.

----------


## Sanych

*21 ноября*
В марте 1998 года Генеральная Ассамблея ООН провозгласила 21 ноября Всемирным днем телевидения (World Television Day) в ознаменование даты проведения первого Всемирного телевизионного форума (World Television Forum) в 1996 году. Государствам было предложено отмечать этот день, обмениваясь телевизионными программами, посвященными таким проблемам, как мир, безопасность, экономическое и социальное развитие и расширение культурного обмена.

Хотя сам праздник стали отмечать не так давно, история ТВ началась примерно 80 лет назад. Первые эксперименты с использованием электронных лучей для передачи и приема изображения на определенные расстояния проводились еще в начале 20-х годов ХХ века в США, Японии и Советском Союзе. 

В 1933 году американскому инженеру российского происхождения Владимиру Зворыкину удалось изобрести катодную трубку, которая и до сих пор является главной частью большинства телевизоров. Благодаря открытию Зворыкина, уже в 1936 году были начаты регулярные телепередачи в Великобритании и Германии, а в 1941 году — и в США.

Однако, только в 50-е годы 20 века телевещание получило массовое распространение в Европе. В большинстве развивающихся стран собственные государственные и частные телекомпании возникли еще позднее, в 60-х — начале 70-х годов. 

Сегодня в мире не осталось, наверное, государств, не охваченных телевещанием. К наиболее крупным телекомпаниям мира относятся: CBC, NBC, ABC — в США; BBC, ATV — в Великобритании; РАИ — в Италии; NHK — в Японии; ЦДФ — в Германии.

----------


## Sanych

Всемирный день приветствий (World Hello Day) отмечается ежегодно 21 ноября. В 1973 году праздник приветствий придумали два брата-американца Майкл и Брайен Маккомак (Michael and Brian McCormack) в самый разгар холодной войны, в ответ на конфликт между Египтом и Израилем. День был необходим как знак протеста против усиления международной напряженности. 

«Нужен простой, но эффективный поступок», — решили братья и отправили письма с радушными приветствиями во все концы мира. Они никому не навязывали своих идей борьбы за мир во всем мире. Они лишь просили адресата поприветствовать еще кого-нибудь, еще ну хотя бы человек десять! 

Эта идея была поддержана в более 180 странах. С тех пор Всемирный день приветствий отмечают и граждане всех профессий и возрастов, и крупные политические лидеры, и промышленные магнаты, и всемирно известные личности кино и телевидения.

Это прекрасный день для дружеских приветствий, радостных эмоций и хорошего настроения.

----------


## Sanych

*22 ноября.*
Православный календарь: День памяти преподобной Матроны. 25-летняя Матрона жила с мужем и дочерью в Константинополе. Матрона хотела жить в плотском воздержании, но муж не был согласен.

Тогда она ушла в мужской монастырь, чтобы муж ее не нашел, переодевшись в мужское платье, выдав себя за евнуха Вавилу. Игумен монастыря через некоторое время узнал в евнухе женщину и, убедившись, что ее намерения чисты, отправил ее в город Емес в женский монастырь. Там она провела многие годы, впоследствии став настоятельницей обители. Но муж, узнав, где она, пришел. и Матроне пришлось снова скрываться. Когда муж умер, она переехала в Константинополь в обитель. Умерла в возрасте 100 лет в 492 году.

----------


## Sanych

*23 ноября*

День памяти святого Георгия Победоносца

Святой великомученик Георгий Победоносец, родом из Каппадокии (область в Малой Азии), вырос в глубоко верующей христианской семье. Его отец принял мученическую кончину за Христа, когда Георгий был еще в детском возрасте. Мать, владевшая имениями в Палестине, переселилась с сыном на родину и воспитала его в строгом благочестии. 

Поступив на службу в римское войско, святой Георгий, красивый, мужественный и храбрый в сражениях, был замечен императором Диоклитианом и принят в его стражу со званием комита — одного из старших военачальников. 

Император-язычник, много сделавший для возрождения римского могущества и ясно понимавший, какую опасность представляет для языческой цивилизации торжество Распятого Спасителя, в последние годы правления особенно усилил гонения на христиан. На совете сената в Никомидии Диоклитиан предоставил всем правителям полную свободу в расправе над христианами и обещал свою всемерную помощь.

Святой Георгий, узнав о решении императора, раздал нищим свое наследство, отпустил на волю рабов и явился в Сенат. Мужественный воин Христов открыто выступил против императорского замысла, исповедал себя христианином и призвал всех признать истинную веру во Христа: "Я раб Христа, Бога моего, и, уповая на Него, предстал среди вас по своей воле, чтобы свидетельствовать об Истине". "Что есть Истина?" — повторил вопрос Пилата один из сановников. "Истина есть Сам Христос, гонимый вами", — отвечал святой.

Ошеломленный дерзновенной речью доблестного воина, император, который любил и возвышал Георгия, попытался уговорить его не губить своей молодости, славы и чести, но принести, по обычаю римлян, жертву богам. На это последовал решительный ответ исповедника: "Ничто в этой непостоянной жизни не ослабит моего желания служить Богу". Тогда по приказу разгневанного императора оруженосцы стали копьями выталкивать святого Георгия из зала собрания, чтобы увести в темницу. Но сама смертоносная сталь становилась мягкой и гнулась, как только копья касались тела святого, и не причиняла ему боли. В темнице мученику забили ноги в колодки и придавили грудь тяжелым камнем.

На другой день на допросе, обессиленный, но твердый духом, святой Георгий вновь отвечал императору: "Скорее ты изнеможешь, мучая меня, нежели я, мучимый тобою". Сначала страдалец громко призывал Господа, но вскоре затих, не испуская ни единого стона. Диоклитиан решил, что истязаемый уже умер, и, распорядившись снять истерзанное тело с колеса, отправился в капище вознести благодарственную жертву. В этот момент вокруг потемнело, грянул гром, и был слышен глас: "Не бойся, Георгий, Я с тобою".

Затем воссиял дивный свет и у колеса появился Ангел Господень в образе светоносного юноши. И едва возложил он руку на мученика, сказав ему: "Радуйся!" — как святой Георгий восстал исцеленным. Когда воины отвели его в капище, где был император, последний не верил глазам своим и думал, что пред ним другой человек или призрак. В недоумении и ужасе всматривались язычники в святого Георгия и убеждались в том, что действительно произошло чудо. Многие тогда уверовали в Животворящего Бога христиан. 

Было это 10 (23) ноября 302 года, и теперь этот день отмечается православными церквями.

----------


## Sanych

*25 ноября*
Международный день борьбы за ликвидацию насилия в отношении женщин

Женщины-активистки всего мира с 1981 года отмечают 25 ноября как день против насилия. 17 декабря 1999 года Генеральная Ассамблея ООН объявила 25 ноября Международным днем борьбы за ликвидацию насилия в отношении женщин (International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women) (Резолюция 54/134).

ООН предложила правительствам, международным организациям и неправительственным организациям проводить в этот день мероприятия, направленные на привлечение внимания общественности к этой проблеме.

В послании Генерального секретаря отмечается:
«Насилие в отношении женщин причиняет невыразимые страдания, горе семьям, от которого страдают и стар, и млад, и доводит общины до обнищания. Оно не позволяет женщинам использовать все свои потенциальные возможности, ограничивает экономический рост и подрывает развитие».

Исторической предпосылкой Дню стало событие, произошедшее в 1961 году в Доминиканской Республике. По приказу доминиканского диктатора Рафаэля Трухильо (Rafael Trujillo) были зверски убиты три сестры Мирабал (Mirabal sisters), которые были политическими активистками.

Белая ленточка является символом против всех форм насилия над женщинами, сохранения материнства, а также используется во всех похожих случаях. В последние годы ее существование постепенно становится известным все в большем количестве стран.

Если говорить об отдельных странах, то в Канаде ежегодно 6 декабря отмечается Национальный день памяти и действий против насилия над женщинами (National Day of Remembrance and Action on Violence Against Women) в память о событиях Монреальского погрома (Montreal Massacre) 1989 года, когда 14 женщин были изолированы и зверски убиты. В этот день в Канаде проходят ночные дежурства, политические дебаты и другие мероприятя, направленные на ликвидацию насилия над женщинами.

----------


## Sanych

*26 ноября*

Всемирный день информации

26 ноября отмечается Всемирный день информации (World Information Day), который проводится по инициативе Международной академии информатизации (МАИ), имеющей генеральный консультативный статус в Экономическом и Социальном советах ООН.

Информация, в широком смысле, — сведения, передаваемые одними людьми другим людям устным, письменным или каким-либо другим способом (например, с помощью условных сигналов, с использованием технических средств), а также сам процесс передачи или получения этих сведений.

Информация всегда играла в жизни человечества очень важную роль. Однако, с середины 20 века в результате социального прогресса и бурного развития науки и техники роль информации неизмеримо возросла. Кроме того, происходит лавинообразное нарастание массы разнообразной информации, получившее название «информационного взрыва».

----------


## Sanych

29 ноября
Международный день солидарности с палестинским народом

В этот день в 1947 году Генеральная Ассамблея ООН приняла резолюцию о разделе Палестины. В 1977 году Генеральная Ассамблея ООН постановила ежегодно отмечать 29 ноября как Международный день солидарности с палестинским народом (International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People).

Отрывок послания Генерального Секретаря ООН по случаю Международного дня солидарности с палестинским народом:

«Сегодня я — с теми, кто по всему миру выражает глубокую солидарность с палестинским народом, страдания которого продолжаются. Он по-прежнему не имеет своего государства и подвергается угнетению. Выражая свою солидарность с ним, я не пренебрегаю страданиями народа Израиля. Он тоже лишен безопасности и постоянно противостоит терроризму.

Ужасные события последних трех лет и тяжелая ситуация, которая в настоящий момент сложилась в регионе, должны бы стать наглядным доказательством для всех, что чем больше вреда стороны наносят друг другу, тем больший ущерб они наносят сами себе и тем меньше шансов оставляют для мирного урегулирования.

Действия Израиля, в частности внесуд***ые казни, использование тяжелого оружия против гражданского населения, разрушение домов, продолжающееся создание поселений и строительство стены безопасности, глубоко вторгающейся в палестинские территории — все это лишь углубило страдания палестинцев и усилило в них чувство беспомощности.

Это подорвало попытки обуздать насилие и способствовало разжиганию ненависти и гнева по отношению к израильтянам, тем самым еще дальше отодвинув тот день, когда Израиль будет жить, не испытывая страха, в пределах безопасных и общепризнанных границ.

С другой стороны, взрывы бомб палестинцами-смертниками в Израиле вели к тому, что случайными жертвами бессмысленных и жестоких терактов становились ни в чем не повинные мирные граждане. Этим отвратительным действиям не может быть оправдания, и они заслуживают постоянного и безоговорочного осуждения. Они свели на нет усилия по наведению мостов примирения и доверия между двумя народами, тем самым еще дальше отодвинув тот день, когда палестинцы будут жить в мире и безопасности в границах своего собственного государства».

----------


## Sanych

*30 ноября*

Международный день защиты информации

В 1988 году американская Ассоциация компьютерного оборудования объявила 30 ноября Международным днем защиты информации (Computer Security Day). Целью Дня является напоминание пользователям о необходимости защиты их компьютеров и всей хранимой в них информации.

Провозглашая День, Ассоциация намеревалась напомнить всем о необходимости защиты компьютерной информации и обратить внимание производителей и пользователей оборудования и программных средств на проблемы безопасности. 

1988 год год не случайно стал родоначальником праздника, именно в этот год была зафиксирована первая массовая эпидемия «червя», получившего название по имени своего создателя — Морриса. Именно тогда специалисты задумались о необходимости комплексного подхода к обеспечению информационной безопасности. Но прототип первого компьютерного вируса появился уже в 1983 году.

С тех пор в этот день по инициативе Ассоциации компьютерного оборудования проводятся международные конференции по защите информации, сопровождаемые массой интересных и полезных мероприятий.

В частности, сообщается о размере ущерба, получаемого незащищенным оборудованием. Например, ущерб от компьютерного вируса «I love you», запущенного в 2000 году, составил только в Северной Америке миллиард долларов.

Ежегодно День проводится под определенным девизом, который помещается на плакаты и другую печатную продукцию, выпускаемую к празднику. На протяжении нескольких лет основной идеей всех проводимых мероприятий стало напоминание, что каждый пользователь должен лично отвечать, обеспечивать и поддерживать защиту информационных активов и ресурсов.

В этом контексте защита информации подразумевает:

— установку анти-вирусных программ
— установку межсетевых экранов (Firewall)
— использование трудно определимых паролей
— социальную инженерию
— физическую защиту информационных ресурсов и активов

----------


## Sanych

*1-ое декабря.*

Всемирный день борьбы со СПИДом

Во всем мире сегодня говорят о СПИДе, о том, какую угрозу существованию человечества несет эта глобальная эпидемия. Можно вспоминать и оплакивать тех, кто уже умер или смертельно болен, можно говорить о масштабах трагедии и о том, что только чума 20, а теперь уже и 21 века угрожает существованию человечества…

5 июня 1981 года Американский Центр контроля над заболеваниями зарегистрировал новую болезнь — СПИД (Синдром приобретенного иммунодефицита).

Всемирный день борьбы со СПИДом (World AIDS Day) впервые отмечался 1 декабря 1988 года после того, как на встрече министров здравоохранения всех стран прозвучал призыв к социальной терпимости и расширению обмена информацией по ВИЧ/СПИДу. Ежегодно отмечаемый 1 декабря Всемирный день борьбы со СПИДом служит делу укрепления организованных усилий по борьбе с пандемией ВИЧ-инфекции и СПИДа, распространяющейся по всем регионам мира. Организованные усилия направлены на укрепление общественной поддержки программ профилактики распространения ВИЧ/СПИД, на организацию обучения и предоставления информации по всем аспектам ВИЧ/СПИД. 

Понимая все возрастающие сложности, связанные с пандемией ВИЧ/СПИДа, ООН создала в 1996 году союз шести всемирных организаций. Названная Совместной программой Объединенных Наций по проблемам ВИЧ/СПИДа (Joint United Nations Programme on HIV/AIDS, UNAIDS), программа объединяет в качестве спонсоров этого совместного проекта Детский фонд ООН, Программу ООН по развитию, Фонд ООН по вопросам народонаселения; Организацию ООН по вопросам образования, науке и культуре (ЮНЕСКО), Всемирную организацию здравоохранения (ВОЗ) и Всемирный банк.

UNAIDS поддерживает долгосрочные глобальные проекты по профилактике ВИЧ-инфекции и СПИДа; помогает борьбе за права человека независимо от ВИЧ-статуса, осуществляет помощь странам во всем мире посредством проведения обучения мерам профилактики, поддержки исследований по вопросам ВИЧ/СПИДа и работы с программами расширения международного фронта борьбы с ВИЧ/СПИДом. 

Всемирный день борьбы со СПИДом стал ежегодным событием в большинстве стран. Хотя 1 декабря определен как дата для проведения Дня, во многих сообществах организуется ряд мероприятий, проводимых в течение недель и дней до и после официального празднования. 

Символом борьбы со СПИДом является красная ленточка, ни одна акция в этой области не обходится сейчас без нее. Эта ленточка как символ понимания СПИДа была задумана весной 1991 года. Ее идея принадлежит художнику Франку Муру. Он жил в провинциальном городке штата Нью-Йорк, где соседняя семья носила желтые ленты, надеясь на благополучное возвращение своей дочери-солдата из Персидского залива. 

Ленты как символ появились впервые во время Войны в Заливе. Зеленые ленты, похожие не перевернутую букву «V», стали символом переживаний, связанных с убийствами детей в Атланте. Художник решил, что ленточка могла быть метафорой и для СПИДа тоже.

Идея была принята группой «Visual AIDS». Поскольку организация состояла из профессиональных художников и менеджеров от искусства, реклама видимого символа борьбы со СПИДом была сделана весьма удачно. Все началось очень просто. Вот отрывок из ранней рекламной листовки «Visual AIDS»: «Отрежьте красную ленту 6 сантиметров длиной, затем сверните в верхней части в форме перевернутой «V». Используйте английскую булавку, чтобы прикрепить ее к одежде». 

Проект «Красная ленточка» был официально начат на 45-ой ежегодной церемонии вручения наград «Tony Awards» 2 июня 2000 года. Всем номинантам и участникам было предложено (и довольно успешно) приколоть такие ленты. Согласно пресс-релизу, анонсирующему проект «Красная ленточка»: «Красная лента (перевернутое «V») станет символом нашего сострадания, поддержки и надежды на будущее без СПИДа. Самая большая надежда, связанная с этим проектом — это то, что к 1 декабря, Всемирному дню борьбы со СПИДом, эти ленты будут носить во всем мире». 

И красная лента завоевала огромную популярность. Даже при том, что откровенная СПИДофобия была на пике, красные ленточки все чаще появлялись на отворотах пиджаков, полях шляп — везде, где только можно приколоть английскую булавку. За следующие несколько лет, ленты стали частью дресс-кода для избранных не только на церемониях Тони, но и на Оскарах и Эмми также.

----------


## Sanych

*2-ое декабря*

Международный день борьбы за отмену рабства

Международный день борьбы за отмену рабства (International Day for the Abolition of Slavery), который ежегодно отмечается 2 декабря, связан с датой принятия Генеральной Ассамблеей ООН Конвенции о борьбе с торговлей людьми и с эксплуатацией проституции третьими лицами.

Отрывок из выступления Генерального секретаря ООН:

«25 марта 2007 года отмечается двухсотая годовщина отмены торговли рабами в британских колониях. Этот ориентир — мощное напоминание о столетиях борьбы и прогрессе в сражающемся рабстве. Это также и факт, что мы все еще не сумели устранить рабство полностью.

Современные формы рабства — от крепостного труда до торговли людьми — процветают в результате дискриминации, социального исключения, и уязвимости, усиленной бедностью.

Сегодня, мы должны продолжить борьбу. Я обращаюсь к государствам с просьбой ратифицировать международные инструменты против рабства, и сотрудничать полностью со всеми уместными международными механизмами прав человека.

В этот Международный день давайте вспомним уроки истории и сделаем все, чтобы помочь людям, томящимся в рабстве.»

В 1862 году президент Авраам Линкольн принял закон об отмене рабства на всей территории США.

В мировом календаре существует еще ряд памятных дней, связанных с этим негуманным явлением — например, День эмансипации на Ямайке.

----------


## Sanych

*3-е декабря*

Международный день инвалидов

В 1992 году в конце Десятилетия инвалидов Организации Объединенных Наций (1983—1992) Генеральная Ассамблея ООН провозгласила 3 декабря Международным днем инвалидов (International Day of Persons with Disabilities). 

Указанное десятилетие было периодом повышения информированности и принятия мер в целях улучшения положения инвалидов и обеспечения для них равных возможностей. 

Позднее Генеральная Ассамблея ООН призвала государства-члены ООН проводить мероприятия в ознаменование Дня, имея в виду дальнейшую интеграцию в жизнь общества лиц с инвалидностью.

Проведение 3 декабря Международного дня инвалидов направлено на привлечение внимания к проблемам инвалидов, защиту их достоинства, прав и благополучия, на привлечение внимания общества на преимущества, которые оно получает от участия инвалидов в политической, социальной, экономической и культурной жизни. 

Цели, ради которых этот день был провозглашен, — полное и равное соблюдение прав человека и участие инвалидов в жизни общества. Эти цели были поставлены во Всемирной программе действий в отношении инвалидов, принятой Генеральной Ассамблеей в 1982 году.

Напомним, что Международный день борьбы за права инвалидов отмечается ежегодно 5 мая.

----------


## vova230

Да, у нас для инвалидов пандусы поделали, но такие что там и здоровому трудно подниматься без риска для жизни.

----------


## Sanych

*8-ое декабря*

*День памяти Джона Леннона*

Сегодня – день памяти Джона Леннона. Ровно 30 лет назд один из основателей группы Beatles был убит. Памяти Леннона в германском городе Гронау посвящена выставка его рисунков, карикатур и комиксов. Музыка Леннона звучит по всему миру. Но в день памяти певца поклонники его творчества стремятся попасть в Нью-Йорк, в Централ-парк, к дому, где жил легендарный музыкант. 

Каждый год на один день Нью-Йорк становится городом Джона Леннона. 8 декабря – день памяти исполнителя. Знаменитые «Земляничные поляны» на Манхэттене – мемориал, названный так в честь известной композиции Beatles  под названием Strawberry Fields Forever. Именно там в этот день собираются поклонники музыканта из разных стран. Те, для кого Леннон, жив до сих пор.
«Когда Леннон сочинял свою музыку, я еще не родился, но его песни с самого детства со мной. Они уже часть меня», – признается турист из Бразилии Карлос.
Вечером 8 декабря 1980 года он не дошел до порога своего дома на Манхэттене всего несколько метров. Пять выстрелов, четыре из которых попали в цель, оборвали жизнь легенды нескольких поколений. Американец Джон Чепман стрелял в Леннона осознанно. Это был его способ войти в историю.

«До сих пор вспоминаю день, когда его не стало. Тогда казалось, что с потерей этого человека мы потеряли и свое будущее», – рассказывает туристка из Великобритании Норма.

Джон Леннон был главным провокатором в группе Beatles. Это он заявил, что христианство уйдет. Это он открыто высказывался против войны во Вьетнаме. Это он дал знаменитое интервью в постели, и это он вернул королеве орден Британской Империи. Но его поклонники, в том числе и коронованные, все ему прощали. Ведь он и сам был королем, покорившим весь мир. И подданные его королевства верны ему до сих пор.

----------


## Sanych

*9-ое декабря*

Международный день борьбы с коррупцией

По инициативе ООН 9 декабря отмечается Международный день борьбы с коррупцией (International Day Against Corruption). В этот день в 2003 году в мексиканском городе Мерида на Политической конференции высокого уровня была открыта для подписания Конвенция ООН против коррупции, принятая Генеральной ассамблеей ООН 1 ноября 2003 года. 

Документ обязывает подписавшие его государства объявить уголовным преступлением взятки, хищение бюджетных средств и отмывание коррупционных доходов. Согласно одному из положений Конвенции, необходимо возвращать средства в ту страну, откуда они поступили в результате коррупции.

Конвенция 2003 года — первый документ такого рода. Он особенно важен для стран, где коррумпированность всех структур наносит ущерб национальному благосостоянию. 

Специальный представитель Генерального секретаря ООН Ханс Корелл, объявив о решении учредить Международный день борьбы с коррупцией, призвал представителей более чем 100 стран, собравшихся на конференцию, подписать Конвенцию. Она должна стать важным инструментом международного права для противодействия коррупции, «наносящей ущерб развитию стран и представляющей угрозу демократии и режиму правового государства».

----------


## Sanych

*10-ое декабря*

*День прав человека*

4 декабря 1950 года на Пленарном собрании Генеральная Ассамблея ООН официально установила отмечать 10 декабря День прав человека (Human Rights Day). Всем государствам и заинтересованным организациям было предложено принять этот день и проводить соответствующие мероприятия.

Дата 10 декабря была выбрана в честь принятия и провозглашения Генеральной Ассамблеей ООН 10 декабря 1948 года Всеобщей декларации прав человека (Universal Declaration of Human Rights, UDHR). Указанная Декларация стала первым мировым документом, сформулировавшим положения о правах человека. 

Отрывок из выступления Генерального секретаря ООН:

«Образование в области прав человека — это значительно больше, чем просто урок в школе или тема дня; это процесс ознакомления людей с механизмами, которые им необходимы для того, чтобы жить в условиях безопасности и с чувством достоинства.

В этот Международный день прав человека давайте приложим совместные усилия по формированию и воспитанию в будущих поколениях культуры прав человека, по содействию торжеству свободы, укреплению безопасности и мира во всех странах».

*Всемирный день футбола*

Всемирный день футбола (World Football Day) отмечается по решению ООН. Таким образом, международное сообщество отдает дань этому виду спорта, который для многих миллионов не просто игра, а стиль жизни. 

Первое упоминание о футболе как «об игре в мяч ногами» историки нашли в китайских источниках, датируемых вторым тысячелетием до нашей эры. Называлась игра Цу Чю, что означает «толкать ногой». Игра в футбол позволяла китайским воинам поддерживать хорошую физическую форму. 

Когда впервые появилась эта игра, точно никто не знает. Некоторые утверждают, что предшественником футбола была дикая игра саксонцев, которые жили в Англии в 8 веке. На поле битвы, после сражений, они пинали отрубленные головы противника. 

Об этой игре известно очень мало — то, что были ворота и вратарь, то, что игра была частью физической подготовки солдат, и что она была известна уже три тысячи лет назад. А сетка на футбольных воротах впервые была использована в марте 1891 года во время матча между сборными Севера и Юга Англии. 

В футбол играли и в Древней Греции, и Риме около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад. В Греции эта игра называлась «битва за мяч», из чего можно предположить, что играли в нее соответственно — применяя всевозможные приемы боевых искусств.

Интересны некоторые футбольные события:

— 24 октября 1897 года в России проведен первый официально зафиксированный футбольный матч;
— 6 мая 1942 года на стадионе «Динамо» в осажденном Ленинграде прошел футбольный матч;
— 13 июля 1930 года в Уругвае начался первый в истории Чемпионат мира по футболу.

----------


## Sanych

*11-ое декабря*

Международный день гор

Так оставьте ненужные споры.
Я себе уже все доказал —
Лучше гор могут быть только горы,
На которых еще не бывал. 
Владимир Высоцкий, «Прощание с горами»

11 декабря отмечается Международный день гор (International Mountain Day), установленный по решению 57-й Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН в январе 2003 года. 

Генеральная Ассамблея ООН призвала международное сообщество организовывать в этот день мероприятия на всех уровнях с целью пропаганды значения устойчивого развития горных регионов. В соответствующей резолюции отмечена особая актуальность действий, направленных на устойчивое развитие горных регионов.

Просветительские мероприятия, как правило, включают тематические книжные ярмарки, симпозиумы, лекции и семинары, также проводятся тематические занятия в школах. Общества любителей гор обычно проводят познавательно-развлекательные мероприятия на неделе, включающей 11 декабря. 

Горы занимают около одной четвертой поверхности планеты и являются домом почти 10 процентов населения. Это — заповедник для многих уникальных видов растений и животных, источник воды всех основных рек Земли.

----------


## Irina

*А ещё сегодня Международный день танго*

_Танго - всегда ведет мужчина. Даже если он ведет не туда....

Поздравляю!_

----------


## Sanych

*15-ое декабря*

*Международный день чая*

Ежегодно 15 декабря во всех странах, удерживающих статус ведущих мировых производителей чая, отмечается Международный день чая (International Tea Day) с целью привлечения внимания правительств и граждан к проблемам продажи чая, взаимосвязи между продажами чая и положением работников чайных производств, небольших производителей и потр***телей.

Решение отмечать Международный день чая именно 15 декабря было принято после неоднократного обсуждения во многих международных организациях и профсоюзах в течении Всемирного общественного форума (World Social Forum), проходившего в 2004 году в Мумбае (Mumbai, Индия) и в 2005 году в Порте Аллегре (Porte Allegre, Бразилия). Соответственно, Международный день чая в основном отмечают страны, в экономике которых статья о производстве чая занимает одно их главных мест — это Индия, Шри Ланка, Бангладеш, Непал, Китай, Вьетнам, Индонезия, Кения, Малайзия, Уганда, Танзания.

Политика международной торговли, проводимая Всемирной торговой организацией, предполагает, что страны-производители откроют свои границы для торговли. Правительство Индии также внесло значительные изменения в политику торговли потр***тельскими товарами. Брокеры крупных чайных брендов и продавцы используют данную возможность для устранения специальных защитных мер, предпринимаемых национальными правительствами для защиты интересов промышленности и безопасности продовольствия в своих странах.

Товарная цена чая неуклонно снижается во всех странах наряду с недостатком ясности в установлении цены на чай. В чайной промышленности наблюдается перепроизводство, но данное явление контролируется, так как прибыль перекачивается к мировым брендам. Мировые бренды имеют возможность покупать чай по самым низким ценам в то время, как в чайной промышленности повсеместно проходит крупномасштабная перестройка. Она выражается в распаде и разъединении на уровне чайных плантаций и в консолидации на уровне брендов. 

Считается, что чай, как напиток, был открыт вторым императором Китая Шеном Нунгом (Shen Nung) примерно в 2737 году до н. э., когда император опустил листочки чайного дерева в чашку с горячей водой. Возможно ли представить, что сейчас мы пьем тот же чай, какой вкушал и китайский император почти 5 тысячелетий тому назад!

В 400–600 годах н. э. в Китае возрастает интерес к чаю, как к леч***ому напитку, в связи с чем развиваются процессы культивации чая. Многие любители чая добавляют в полюбившийся напиток лук, имбирь, специи или дольки апельсина.

16 декабря 1773 года произошло «Бостонское чаепитие», когда американские колонисты выбросили в гавань Бостона ящики с чаем в знак протеста против введенного Великобританией налога на чай.

----------


## Sanych

*17-ое декабря*

День белорусского кино

17 декабря 1924 года при Наркомпросе БССР было создано госуправление по делам кинематографии и фотографии — «Белгоскино». Были сняты первые хроникальные ленты о событиях тех лет.

В 1926 году белорусские зрители увидели первый отечественный «боевик» — «Лесная быль» Юрия Тарича, по повести Михася Чарота «Свинопас».

В 1928 году была основана киностудия «Советская Беларусь», которая из-за отсутствия собственной технической базы до 1939 года работала в Ленинграде.

На «Беларусьфильме» снято более 500 художественных фильмов, несколько тысяч документальных и 100 мультфильмов.

Юрий Викторович Тарич (настоящая фамилия Алексеев; 24 января 1885, Полоцк — 21 февраля 1967, Москва) — сценарист и режиссер, считается основоположником беларусского кино. Тарич является автором таких небезызвестных фильмов, как «Крылья холопа» (1926), «Лесная быль» (1926), «Небеса» (1940), «Крылья холопа» (1926), «Белорусские новеллы» (1942). 

Владимир Владимирович Корш-Саблин (1900—1974), ассистент Тарича в «Лесной были», снял «Искатели счастья» (1936), «Моя любовь» (1940), «Константин Заслонов» (1949), «Кто смеется последним?» (1954), «Красные листья» (1958). А главные герои легендарного «Чапаева», Леонид Кмит — Петька и Борис Бабочкин — Чапаев, были замечены в его фильме «Первый взвод» (1933). 

Юрий Тарич и Владимир Корш-Саблин навсегда вошли в историю белорусского кино, как первые отечественные сценаристы и режиссеры.

----------


## Sanych

*22 декабря* 

Свой профессиональный праздник энергетики отмечают в один из самых коротких световых дней в году — 22 декабря. 

Трудно переоценить значение работы энергетиков, чьим неустанным трудом создается одно из самых необходимых благ — тепло, которое обеспечивает комфорт в домах, школах, больницах, офисах.

История этого праздника берет свое начало 23 мая 1966 года, когда Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР был установлен День энергетика в память о дне принятия Государственного плана электрификации России (ГОЭЛРО). План ГОЭЛРО был принят на VIII Всероссийском съезде Советов, проходившем 22 декабря 1920 года.

Позднее по Указу Президиума Верховного Совета СССР № 3018-Х от 1 октября 1980 года «О праздничных и памятных днях», в редакции Указа Президиума Верховного Совета СССР № 9724-XI от 1 ноября 1988 года «О внесении изменений в законодательство СССР о праздничных и памятных днях» День энергетика в Советском Союзе стал отмечаться в третье воскресенье декабря.

В настоящее время во многих организациях День энергетика по-прежнему отмечается в третье воскресенье декабря.

День энергетика — это праздник всех тех, кто когда-либо был причастен к созданию и обслуживанию энергетических систем. Это также праздник тех, кто и сегодня остается на ответственном посту работника энергетической отрасли. Наконец, День энергетика — праздник всех, для кого понятия «тепло» и «свет» — это не просто слова, а целая эпоха.

В последние годы невероятно возрос интерес к экологически чистым источникам энергии (воздух, солнечная энергия), в связи с чем потенциал энергетической отрасли будет стремительно возрастать. 

22 декабря наряду с энергетиками России этот профессиональный праздник отмечают и в Армении, Беларуси, Кыргызстане, Украине.

По доброй многолетней традиции, лучших представителей энергетической отрасли в этот день отмечают высокими наградами, почетными грамотами и ценными подарками. А изо всех праздничных пожеланий можно отметить самое главное и актуальное на сегодня: «Дорогие энергетики! Постарайтесь, чтобы в каждом доме, в каждой семье всегда были свет и тепло».

----------


## vova230

:nvvccxx:Это и мой праздник, как электрика бухарики

----------


## Sanych

Поздравляю

----------


## Sanych

*28-ое декабря*

28 декабря 1895 года в Париже в «Гранд-кафе» на бульваре Капуцинов прошел первый сеанс синематографа братьев Люмьер.

В том же 1895 году французы Огюст и Луи Люмьер получили патент на изобретенный ими аппарат «Синематограф». 22 марта 1895 года братья устраивают в Париже первый в истории киносеанс. Они показывают — пока только узкому кругу друзей — коротенькую ленту «Выход рабочих с завода Люмьер».

Но днем рождения кино считают 28 декабря того же 1895 года. Тогда, в парижском кафе на Бульваре Капуцинов, Люмьеры представили уже широкой публике первый в мире короткометражный фильм «Прибытие поезда на вокзал Ла Сьота». Это был первый фильм в истории кинематографа, который был показан публике за деньги.

Демонстрация «Прибытия поезда на вокзал Ла Сьота» вызвало настоящую панику у зрителей: они вскакивали с мест и убегали из зала, боясь, что приближающийся на экране поезд раздавит их…

----------


## Sanych

*Международный день «спасибо»*

11 января можно без преувеличения назвать одной из самых «вежливых» дат в году — сегодня отмечается Международный день «спасибо» (International Thank You Day). 

Все мы прекрасно осознаем значение хороших манер, их необходимость в повседневной жизни, но большую часть благодарностей мы выражаем, как бы невзначай, не задумываясь об их смысле. Однако, слова благодарности обладают магическими свойствами — с их помощью люди дарят радость друг другу, выражают внимание и передают положительные эмоции — то, без чего наша жизнь стала бы скудной и мрачной. 

Неспроста во многих туристических путеводителях и наставлениях туристам часто указывается: слово «спасибо», произнесенное даже с акцентом на языке страны пребывания, повышает скорость, качество обслуживания и помогает наладить спокойный и приятный отдых.

Считается, что русское слово «спасибо» родилось в 16 веке из часто произносимого словосочетания «спаси Бог».
Интересно, что и корни английского аналога — Тhank you — также уходят гораздо глубже простой благодарности. Это говорит о том, что и русское «спасибо», и «спасибо», произнесенные практически на всех языках мира, имели и имеют чрезвычайно важное значение для культуры любого народа.

Известно, что староверы не используют слово «спасибо», они избегают его в своей речи, поскольку считают, что это слово родилось из словосочетания «спаси Бай». Бай — это имя одного из языческих богов. 

Психологи уверены, что слова благодарности — это «устные поглаживания», которые способны успокоить и согреть своей теплотой. Главное, чтобы слова благодарности произносились от чистого сердца!

Неслучайно издавна в народе существовало очень мудрое поверье — не произноси слова благодарности в состоянии раздражения.

----------


## Sanych

*15 января
*
*День рождения Википедии*

Википедия (англ. Wikipedia) — универсальная энциклопедия, свободно распространяемая во всемирной сети Интернет. Статьи энциклопедии создаются на многих языках мира коллективным трудом добровольных авторов. Одним из основных достоинств Википедии является возможность представить информацию на родном языке, сохраняя ее ценность в аспекте культурной принадлежности.

*Достояние человечества*
По объему сведений и тематическому охвату Википедия считается самой полной энциклопедией из когда-либо создававшихся в истории человечества. Каждый пользователь интернета может зайти на сайт Википедии, найти и прочитать любую статью. При обнаружении ошибок или недостатка информации можно, нажав кнопку «редактировать», исправить эти ошибки, добавить новую информацию или, написав новую статью, внести ее на сайт. Так обычно пополняются разделы, появляются новые статьи, развивается энциклопедия. Знания каждого человека становятся достоянием всех. 

*Немного истории*
Прародителем Википедии принято считать Нупедию (Nupedia) — проект энциклопедии на английском языке, реализующий принципы свободы информации. Статьи Нупедии писали ученые и люди из академической среды, а основателями были Ларри Сэнгер (Larry Sanger) и Джимми Уэйлс (Jimmy Wales). 

Чтобы ускорить пополнение энциклопедии, 15 января 2001 года Уэйлс и Сэнгер открыли сайт «Википедия». С тех пор принимать участие в редактировании энциклопедии мог любой пользователь Всемирной сети. 

Википедия получила свое название от используемой для ее реализации технологии «вики». В переводе с гавайского языка вики означает «быстро». 

В мае 2001 года были запущены языковые разделы Википедии: русский, немецкий, шведский, французский, итальянский, испанский, португальский, эсперанто, каталанский, иврит, японский, а чуть позднее — арабский и венгерский. Сейчас в Википедии насчитывается более 260 языковых разделов. 

Объем Википедии неуклонно растет. Энциклопедия набирает популярность у пользователей Сети, входя в десятку самых посещаемых интернет-ресурсов мира.

*Здесь царит демократия*
Решение о содержании статьи Википедии принимается авторами. Каждая статья имеет две страницы — непосредственно статью и обсуждение к ней. На странице обсуждения можно вносить критические замечания о статье, если кто-то не хочет самостоятельно редактировать статью. Многие участники сами вносят изменения. 

Политика Википедии и правила участия в ее создании определяются сообществом. Решения принимаются на основе согласия. Другими словами, каждый участник, высказывая мнение, представляет и соответствующие аргументы. Дальше участники рассматривают аргументы друг друга, в результате кто-то может изменить свое мнение. В итоге, достигнув консенсуса, принимается окончательное решение.

*Со скоростью мысли*
Благодаря технологии вики, информация здесь появляется и обновляется быстро. Оперативные сведения по интересующей вас теме вы получаете мгновенно, также мгновенно вы можете поделиться имеющимися у вас знаниями со всем миром.

*Доверяй, но проверяй*
Википедия не является первичным источником. Если в какой-то статье изложен факт, то должен быть указан его достоверный источник. А если первоисточник не указан — то факт могут и удалить. А могут и не удалить. Читатель должен понимать и анализировать то, что если есть факты, но не указано, откуда они взяты, не стоит особо им доверять. Имеет смысл проверить подобную информацию по другим источникам. 

*Ру.Википедия: больше большого*
Сегодня русскоязычная Википедия содержит более 600 тысяч статей. Это в шесть раз больше, чем содержит Большая советская энциклопедия (БСЭ). В 2010 году сообщество участников русской Википедии было награждено премией «РОТОР» в номинации «Интернет-сообщество года».

*Факты решают все*
Основной принцип статей Википедии — нейтральная точка зрения. В текстах не должно быть перекосов — эмоциональных оценок, отстаивания субъективного мнения. Только факты. Конечно, когда число участников, придерживающихся определенной точки зрения доминирует, «чаша весов» может перевеситься в сторону большинства. Но в таком случае любой участник может поставить под сомнение нейтральность статьи, мотивировав свое мнение. В подобном случае все участники должны попытаться привести проблемную статью к нейтральному виду.

*Читатели и писатели*
В основном страницы Википедии открывают люди двух типов — одни пополняют энциклопедию, а другие — свои знания. Энциклопедию пополняют энтузиасты, используют — все остальные. Человеку, читающему статьи Википедии, необходимо обращать внимание на различные пометки, встречающиеся в текстах. Например, «нужен источник» или «это утверждение вызывает сомнение». В таких случаях, может быть, следует заглянуть на страницу обсуждения, потому что порой в тексте может проскользнуть неточность. А в случае устойчивого сомнения следует свериться с той же БСЭ… Впрочем, слухи о массовой недостоверности сведений Википедии сильно преувеличены.

*Мифы и реальность*
Научный журнал Nature («Природа»), решив развеять популярный миф о недостоверности статей Википедии, предложил специалистам изучить 42 статьи, выбранных из Википедии и из Британники. Источник статей намеренно не указывался. В результате изучения было обнаружено 8 серьезных ошибок, причем, половина из них пришлась на Википедию и столько же на Британнику.

----------


## Sanych

*19 января*
Крещение Господне (Святое Богоявление)

Крещение, или Богоявление, празднуется Православной Церковью 19 января по новому стилю. Накануне праздника, 18 января установлен строгий пост.

Праздник Крещения Господня — один из самых древних праздников христианской Церкви. Его установление относится еще ко временам апостолов. Древнее название праздника — «Епифания» — явление, или «Теофания» — Богоявление, также его называли «праздник Светов», «Святые Светы» или просто «Светы». Ибо Бог приходит в мир в этот день, чтобы явить миру Свет Неприступный.

Все четыре Евангелия свидетельствуют об этом.
«И было в те дни, пришел Иисус из Назарета Галилейского и крестился от Иоанна в Иордане. И когда выходил из воды, тотчас увидел Иоанн разверзающиеся небеса и Духа, как голубя, сходящего на Него. И глас был с небес: «Ты Сын Мой возлюбленный, в Котором Мое благоволение» (Мк. 1,9-11).

Слово «крещаю», «крещу» в переводе с греческого означает «погружаю в воду». Нельзя понять смысла и важности крещения, не уяснив прежде символического и реального значения воды в Ветхом Завете. Вода — начало жизни. Именно из воды, оплодотворенной животворящим Духом, произойдут все живые существа. Где нет воды — там пустыня. Но вода же может и разрушать, и уничтожать — как водою великого потопа Бог залил грехи и разрушил зло человеческое.

В память того, что Спаситель Своим Крещением освятил воду, бывает водосвятие; накануне праздника вода освящается в храмах, в самый же праздник Богоявления — в реках или других местах, где берут воду. Крестным ходом на Иордан называется шествие для освящения природных водоемов.

Крещение Иоанново было символическим и означало, что как тело омывается и очищается водою, так и душа человека, кающегося и уверовавшего в Спасителя, будет очищена от всех грехов Христом. Сам Иоанн восклицал: «Идет за мною Сильнейший меня, у Которого я не достоин, наклонившись, развязать ремень обуви Его; я крестил вас водою, а Он будет крестить вас Духом Святым» (Мк. 1, 7-8).

И вот к нему приходит Иисус из Назарета. Иоанн, считая себя недостойным крестить Иисуса, стал удерживать Его, говоря: «Мне надобно креститься от Тебя, и Ты ли приходишь ко мне?» Но Иисус сказал ему в ответ: «Оставь теперь; ибо так надлежит нам исполнить всякую правду» (Мф. 3, 14-15).

После Крещения Христа крещение для людей уже не просто символ очищения. Здесь Иисус явил Себя миру как Христос, Сын Божий. «Я видел, я свидетельствую: Он — Избранник Божий», — подтверждает Иоанн Креститель. («Мессия» по-еврейски — то же, что по-гречески «Христос», то есть «Помазанник Божий»). Богоявление открыло нам великую Божественную тайну Святой Троицы. Теперь каждый окрещающийся приобщается этой тайне, по словам Христа к Своим ученикам «Идите, научите все народы, крест их во имя Отца и Сына и Святого Духа» (Мф. 28, 19).

----------


## Sanych

*25 января*

День студентов (Татьянин день)

Трудно, наверное, отыскать в России студента, не знающего о существовании Дня студента и не отмечающего этот праздник 25 января. Указ президента России № 76 от 25 января 2005 года «О Дне российского студенчества» официально утвердил «профессиональный» праздник российских студентов.

Так случилось, что именно в Татьянин день, 12 января 1755 года, императрица Елизавета Петровна подписала указ «Об учреждении Московского университета», и день 12 января стал официальным университетским днем, в те времена он назывался Днем основания Московского университета. С тех пор святая Татиана считается покровительницей студентов. Кстати, само древнее имя «Татиана» в переводе с греческого означает «устроительница». 

В 60—70 годы 19 века Татьянин день превращается в неофициальный студенческий праздник. К тому же, с него начинались студенческие каникулы, и именно это событие студенческое братство всегда отмечало весело и шумно. Празднование «профессионального» дня студентов имело традиции и ритуал — устраивались торжественные акты с раздачей наград и речами. 

Сначала этот праздник отмечался только в Москве и отмечался очень пышно. По воспоминаниям очевидцев, ежегодное празднование Татьяниного дня было для Москвы настоящим событием. Оно состояло из двух частей: непродолжительной официальной церемонии в здании Московского университета и шумного народного гуляния, участие в котором принимала почти вся столица. 

В 18 — первой половине 19 века университетским, а потому и студенческим, праздником стали торжественные акты в ознаменование окончания уч***ого года, на них присутствовали многочисленные гости, раздавались награды, произносились речи. В то же время официальным университетским днем, отмечаемым мол***ом в университетской церкви, было 12 января. Но его называли не Татьяниным днем, а Днем основания Московского университета.

Затем последовал Указ Николая I, в котором он распорядился праздновать не День открытия университета, а подписание акта о его учреждении. Так волей монарха появился студенческий праздник — День студентов.

Несмотря на то, что история праздника своими корнями уходит в далекое прошлое, традиции сохранились и по сей день. Студенты как устраивали широкие гуляния более ста лет назад, так и в 21 веке предпочитают отмечать свой праздник шумно и весело. Кстати, в этот день квартальные даже чрезвычайно нетрезвых студентов не трогали. А если и приближались, то козыряли и осведомлялись: «Не нуждается ли господин студент в помощи?» 

Впрочем, как известно, студент никогда не упустит шанс отдохнуть от учебы — согласно народной мудрости, от бесконечного торжества его отвлекает лишь «горячее» сессионное время.
__________________________________________________  ________________________
*25 января.*

25 января 1938 года в 9 ч 40 мин в московском роддоме на 3-й Мещанской улице, 61/2 родился Владимир Высоцкий.

Влади́мир Семёнович Высо́цкий (25 января 1938, Москва, СССР — 25 июля 1980, там же) — советский поэт, бард, актёр, автор нескольких прозаических произведений, лауреат Государственной премии СССР (1987, посмертно).

Высоцкий сыграл около тридцати ролей в фильмах (в том числе «Место встречи изменить нельзя», «Маленькие трагедии», «Короткие встречи», «Хозяин тайги», «Вертикаль»). Участник постоянной труппы театра Драмы и комедии на Таганке.

Высоцкий особенно прославился исполнением собственных песен под акустическую семиструнную гитару.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*27 января*

*Международный день памяти жертв Холокоста*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*27 января*

*Был расстрелян Исаак Эммануилович БАБЕЛЬ (13.7.1894 — 1940),писатель.* 

До недавних пор датой смерти писателя считалось 17 марта 1941 года. Но исследования показали, что заседание Военной коллеги Верховного суда СССР под председательством В. УЛЬРИХА по рассмотрению дела по обвинению Бабеля И. Э. в преступлениях, предусмотренных ст. 58-1а, 58-8 и 58-11 УК РСФСР, состоялось 26 января 1940 года. И хотя знаменитый писатель не признал себя виновным, он был приговорен к высшей мере наказания — расстрелу с конфискацией всего ему лично принадлежащего имущества. 27 января в 1 час 3 минуты ночи приговор над Бабелем и другими 16 невинными был приведен в исполнение главным прокурором РККА А. Фетисовым, помощником начальника 1-й спецчасти НКВД старшим лейтенантом А. Калининым и комендантом капитаном НКВД В. Блохиным. В тот же день все семнадцать трупов были кремированы.

----------


## Sanych

*30 января*

*День белорусской науки*

В последнее воскресенье января в Беларуси отмечается День белорусской науки. 

Сегодня в республике отсутствует система развития науки. За последнее время к реформам в научной сфере подступались неоднократно, но без особого успеха. 

Идеи создания со стороны науки, так называемой, параллельной экономики возникали не раз. Проблема в том, что, несмотря на наличие необходимой нормативной базы, условия для появления и эффективного развития небольших инновационных предприятий (именно они должны были бы стать основой параллельной экономики) сегодня не самые благоприятные. Крупные же предприятия не всегда имеют достаточно средств для внедрения новых разработок. 

В результате ежегодно в республике обновляется не более 2—3% сельскохозяйственной и промышленной продукции, а для того, чтобы она была конкурентоспособной, сегодня необходимо обновлять не менее 15%

Один из важнейших показателей научной деятельности — наукоемкость ВВП — в последние годы составляет 0,8—0,9%. Это выше, чем в большинстве стран СНГ, но значительно ниже, чем в сопоставимых с Беларусью по размеру и населению Финляндии и Швеции, где наукоемкость ВВП равна 3%. И все-таки в ближайшие годы планируется довести этот показатель до 1,8%.

----------


## Justin

*31 января* - неофициальный, но ставший неким приятным обывателям стереотипом День рождения русской водки.
Событие, послужившее причиной неформальному установлению Дня рождения водки, произошло 31 января 1865 года. В этот день в Петербурге Дмитрий Иванович Менделеев защитил свою знаменитую докторскую диссертацию — «О соединении спирта с водою» — над которой работал в 1863—64 годах. Диссертация, в которой он теоретически и практически обосновал оптимальную крепость водки, хранится в музее великого учёного — в Санкт-Петербургском государственном университете.  Целью работы было изучение удельных весов растворов спирт + вода в зависимости от концентрации этих растворов и температуры. Другими словами, исследования удельного веса смесей проводились при различных температурах и концентрациях, начиная от безводного спирта до раствора в 50 весовых % и далее до 0%. 

Так что 31 января можно считать днем ещё одного вклада в мировую науку, сделанного великим русским ученым Д. И. Менделеевым, помимо периодической таблицы химических элементов. 

Сегодня более 3000 марок Русской водки имеется на рынке алкогольных напитков. Сколько бы мы не ругали водку, производителей этого напитка, любителей выпить, тем не менее водка - основной алкогольный напиток на праздничном столе у нас в России. И чего скрывать, без русской водки практически ни один российский праздник не обходится. Россияне любят водку, с юмором к этому относятся, любят пошутить и создают много анекдотов на эту тему... Кстати, медики, исследователи-лаборанты в один голос утверждают, что именно в водке меньше всего примесей и сивушных масел, по сравнению с импортными крепкими напитками, такими как коньяки, виски, джин, ром, текила, и считают водку наименее вредной для организма. Всё дело в количестве и мере.

----------


## Irina

> День рождения русской водки.


Какой хороший праздник)))

----------


## Sanych

*4 февраля - Всемирный день борьбы с раковыми заболеваниями*

Всемирный день борьбы с раковыми заболеваниями (World Cancer Day), отмечаемый 4 февраля, — это ежегодное мероприятие, организуемое Международным противораковым союзом (International Union Against Cancer, UICC) с 2005 года. Цель этого дня — привлечь внимание общественности к этой глобальной проблеме, напомнить о том, насколько опасны и распространены сейчас онкологические заболевания.

Каждый год, начиная с 2008 по 2011, обозначен определенной темой.
Темами 2008 и 2009 годов стали, соответственно, слова: «Создать детям и молодежи окружающую среду без табачного дыма» и «Поощрять энергетически сбалансированный стиль жизни, основанный на правильном питании и физической активности».

Темой 2010 года стали слова: «Получать знания о вакцинах против вызывающих рак вирусов (например, вакцина HBV)»; темой 2011 года — «Обучать детей и подростков избегать облучения ультрафиолетовым излучением, исходящим от солнца».

Онкологическое заболевание — это всегда трагедия. Но специалисты заявляют о том, что в наше время хорошо известны причины возникновения раковых заболеваний, и это дает возможность предотвратить примерно одну треть новых случаев. При обнаружении раковой опухоли на ранних стадиях возможно успешное лечение.

Но медицина не стоит на месте: методы борьбы с онкологическими заболеваниями ежегодно совершенствуются, и возможно спустя какое-то время появятся вакцины против всех видов этого страшного заболевания. Но пока врачи советуют не пренебрегать профилактикой, не злоупотреблять вредными привычками и вести здоровый активный

----------


## Justin

*день святого валентина 14 февраля*

Из истории праздника 

ДЕНЬ СВЯТОГО ВАЛЕНТИНА 
День Cвятого Валентина – праздник влюблённых – отмечается 14 февраля в Европе с XIII века, в США – с 1777 года, в России – с начала 1990-х годов. Но почему всё же это праздник влюблённых? На это счет немало красивых легенд. 

Англичане, к примеру, считают, что с 14 февраля природа делает поворот к весне, и у птиц начинается сезон брачных игр, даже старая английская поговорка гласит: «В день святого Валентина все птицы в воздухе соединяются парами». 

Есть и другое подтверждение тому, что 14 февраля – день влюблённых. Жил в III веке в городе Тернии (Римская империя) Святой великомученик Валентин. Был он священнослужителем, занимался научными исследованиями и частной медицинской практикой. В ходе кампании императора Клавдия II Готского против христиан епископ Валентин был репрессирован и обезглавлен 14 февраля 269-го года. Источники утверждают: арест епископа Валентина был вызван тем, что римский император не позволял солдатам своих легионов жениться, а Валентин тайно венчал легионеров и их возлюбленных. Ожидая казни в одной из римских тюрем, Валентин написал письмо дочери своего тюремщика и подписался: «Ваш Валентин». Затем исцелил её чудесным образом от слепоты, но всё равно был казнён. Дата казни совпала с римским торжеством в честь Юноны, богини любви. С тех пор люди каждый год 14 февраля вспоминали Валентина и устраивали праздник всех влюблённых. 


Знаете ли вы, что... 

* Симолами Валентинова дня стали воркующие голубки и сердца, пронзённые стрелой Амура. 
* В этот день девушки и юноши собирались вместе, писали на бумажках имена и бросали эти листочки в кувшин, затем каждый вытаскивал по одной бумажке и узнавал имя своего любимого человека. В некоторых странах до сих пор существует обычай выбирать 14 февраля Валентинов (обоих полов) на весь следующий год. 
* К 14 февраля выпускается множество поздравительных открыток-валентинок, от простых, с трогательными изображениями, до раскладывающихся. А в прежние времена были даже открытки, украшенные золотом и кружевами. 
* Итальянцы считают своим долгом дарить в этот день любимым сладости. Этот день так и называется в Италии – сладкий. 
* Галантные французы первыми ввели у себя любовные послания – четверостишия. 
* В Финляндии и в Эстонии этот день называется Днём друзей. Кроме того, что праздник отмечают влюбленные, просто друзья (независимо от пола) дарят друг другу поздравительные открытки. В магазинах накануне этого праздника продаются разнообразные безделушки, подарочки в виде сердечек. 
* В Японии проводят конкурс на самое громкое любовное послание. Юноши и девушки поднимаются на помост и по очереди кричат изо всех сил – всё, что хотят, - своему любимому. Победитель получает приз. 
* Англичане посылают любовные послания и своим животным, особенно собакам и лошадям. 
* В Америке в эти дни продается 108 миллионов роз, преимущественно красных, а на конфеты в эти дни тратят 692 миллиона долларов! 
* Сердечки к празднику можно шить, лепить, рисовать, вязать и даже печь. Материал для изготовления сердечек используется разнообразный: бисер, ракушки, перья, сухие цветы, кусочки ткани, мех... 
* Значительная часть «валентинок» анонимна и без обратного адреса, написана левой рукой или справа налево, что придаёт посланию таинственность. Зато после праздника прибавляется работа частным детективам: они получают достаточно много заказов по установлению личности отправителей «валентинок».

----------


## Sanych

*17 февраля*

День спонтанного проявления доброты

День спонтанного проявления доброты (Random Acts of Kindness Day) — одна из недавних инициатив международных благотворительных организаций. Этот праздник имеет общемировое значение и празднуется вне зависимости от гражданства, национальности и религиозных убеждений.

В России этот праздник пока еще мало известен. В этот день, как призывают организаторы, нужно стараться быть добрым ко всем, и не просто добрым, а добрым безгранично и бескорыстно.

Помните, если человек ожидает благодарности за свою доброту, это не может считаться истинной добротой. Вы не должны рассчитывать на то, что станете свидетелем радости других и услышите их похвалу. 

Добрые дела сами по себе должны доставлять вам удовольствие, и при этом, давая что-то другим или помогая им, вы не должны ожидать награды. Такова настоящая доброта.

Немногие в наше неспокойное время способны на такой «подвиг» – в состоянии усталости и раздражения от насущных забот мы все чаще равнодушно проходим мимо чужих проблем, пока они не коснуться нас самих. 

И тогда мы ищем поддержку и участие у людей, для которых «бескорыстная помощь», «милосердие» и «отзывчивость» не просто слова, а смысл жизни, ставший призванием.

----------


## Sanych

*23 февраля*

День защитника Отечества

Сегодня — один из немногих дней в календаре, когда сильная половина человечества получает законное право принимать от женщин поздравления, благодарность, и, конечно, подарки. 

Принято было считать, что 23 февраля 1918 года отряды Красной гвардии одержали свои первые победы под Псковом и Нарвой над регулярными войсками кайзеровской Германии. Вот эти первые победы и стали «днем рождения Красной Армии».

В 1922 году эта дата была официально объявлена Днем Красной Армии. Позднее 23 февраля ежегодно отмечался в СССР как всенародный праздник — День Советской Армии и Военно-Морского Флота. После распада Советского Союза дата была переименована в День защитника Отечества. 

С 1946 года праздник стал называться Днем Советской Армии и Военно-Морского Флота

Для некоторых людей праздник 23 февраля остался днем мужчин, которые служат в армии или в каких-либо силовых структурах. Тем не менее, большинство граждан России и стран бывшего СССР склонны рассматривать День защитника Отечества не столько, как годовщину великой победы или День Рождения Красной Армии, сколько, как День настоящих мужчин. Защитников в самом широком смысле этого слова.

*P.S.* Я вот лично не понимаю, если в стране всеобщая воинская обязанность, так почему бы и праздник не сделать государственным????

----------


## Sanych

*21 марта*

*Всемирный день поэзии.*

В 1999 году на 30-й сессии генеральной конференции ЮНЕСКО было решено ежегодно отмечать Всемирный день поэзии (World Poetry Day) 21 марта. Первый Всемирный день поэзии прошел в Париже, где находится штаб-квартира ЮНЕСКО. 

«Поэзия, — говорится в решении ЮНЕСКО, — может стать ответом на самые острые и глубокие духовные вопросы современного человека — но для этого необходимо привлечь к ней как можно более широкое общественное внимание».

Более того, Всемирный День поэзии призван дать возможность шире заявить о себе малым издательствам, чьими усилиями, в основном, доходит до читателей творчество современных поэтов, литературным клубам, возрождающим извечную традицию живого звучащего поэтического слова. 

Этот День, считает ЮНЕСКО, призван послужить созданию в средствах массовой информации позитивного образа поэзии как подлинно современного искусства, открытого людям.

Считается, что самые древние стихи-гимны были созданы в 23 веке до нашей эры. Автор стихов — поэтесса-жрица Эн-хеду-ана (En-hedu-ana), про которую известно лишь то, что она была дочерью аккадского царя Саргона, завоевавшего Ур (территория Ирана). Эн-хеду-ана писала о лунном боге Нанне и его дочери, богине утренней звезды Инанне.

----------


## Justin

*Международный день цыган*

8 апреля 
Международный день цыган (International Roma (Gypsy) Day) был учрежден на первом Всемирном цыганском конгрессе, состоявшемся в Лондоне 8 апреля 1971 года и собравшем представителей из 30 стран. В результате были приняты национальные символы: флаг и гимн, что позволило циганам мира признать себя единой свободной нацией. 

Полагают, что первое упоминание о цыганах датировано 1501 годом, когда цыганский вожак Василь получил охранную грамоту от литовского князя Александра Казимировича.

Сегодня численность цыганского населения составляет примерно 8-10 миллионов человек. География расселения цыган включает страны как Северного, так и Южного полушарий: Албания, Румыния, Молдова, Хорватия, Аргентина, Белоруссия, Канада, Бразилия, Россия и другие страны. По оценкам 2002 года, в России проживают примерно 183 тысячи цыган.

Специалисты обозначают шесть основных ветвей цыган: три западных и три восточных. К западным относят Рома (самоназвание цыган), Синти и иберийских цыган; к восточной группе относят Люли, Лом и Дом. Кроме того, существуют малые цыганские группы.

В Европе существует ряд этнографических групп, близких по образу жизни к цыганам, однако, иного происхождения — в частности, ирландские трэвеллерс, центральноевропейские ениши. Местные власти, как правило, рассматривают их как разновидность цыган, а не как отдельные этносы.

На неделе, включающей 8 апреля, во многих странах проводятся Международные цыганские фестивали. На них устраиваются фото-выставки, кинопоказы, работают специальные классы по театральному искусству, пению и танцам, проходят концерты.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*12 апреля в 1961 году*
Первый в мире полёт человека в космос, осуществлённый Юрием Гагариным на советском космическом корабле «Восток»
*12 апреля в 1981 году*
В космос стартовал космический корабль Колумбия. Первый пилотируемый полёт по программе Спейс Шаттл. «Колумбия» — первый корабль системы «Спейс Шаттл». Строительство «Колумбии» было начато в 1975 году и 25 марта 1979 года «Колумбия» была передана в эксплуатацию НАСА. Шаттл был назван в честь парусника, на котором капитан Роберт Грей, в мае 1792 года исследовал внутренние воды Британской Колумбии (ныне штаты США Вашингтон и Орегон). Название также было призвано увековечить наименование командного модуля космического корабля «Аполлон-11», который, в свою очередь, был назван в честь статуи, венчающей здание Конгресса США. В НАСА «Колумбия» имела обозначение — OV-102 (Obite Vehicle — 102).

----------

